# new pet grooming company in Bedford



## paulstelma (Aug 3, 2013)

Last Friday I was at new pet grooming company with my little yorkie at Bedford (zoo atelier) kempston area, I was suprised how good are they and prices are very good.
My little yorkie after their service never looks that good before compare to the rest pet groomers in Bedford, this one is the best.
I would recommend this groomer company to every one.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it your business?

The pictures on the website look dreadful with the Westie and Goldie clipped off! One lovely Yorkie in full coat looks good another shaved to within an inch of its life with 'pantaloons'!! What's that all about?


----------

